# rental advice appreciated



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

We (family of 2 adults, 2 kids) will be moving to the Amsterdam area for 9 months, starting in the spring of '16. Our plan is to live in central Amsterdam for the first 3 months, travel for 6 weeks, and then live in the outlying areas for the final 4.5 months.

What is the best way or the best place to find short-term (3-4.5 months) rentals? AirBnB is an option that seems decent, though its fees are high. The agent-based services seem to deal exclusively in one year or longer rentals (with fees of 1 month's rent). Are there other places we should be looking? Are there methods to avoid? 

Also, is there anything else we need to know about taxes for these periods, typical kinds of expenses (utilities, etc.) that might typically be the responsibility of the renter, etc.?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Short term rentals are always expensive, surely when furnished. I think the cheapest way is do a house sitting job or home exchange (with the house you have in your home country). There are websites that work these things out for you. 
Also an option might be to find the house of an expat that's leaving for a short term assignment. 
Good luck


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

what's your budget?


----------



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks. The exchange sites don't seem to work out so far -- it's tricky to hit that sweet spot of the right locations and the right dates; even though we live in a very desirable location ourselves. We will keep trying, though.

Our budget is up to almost 4,000 euro a month, though we'd prefer closer to 3,000. I think that's within the market rates at the moment.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Here are some suggestions:

Short-stay apartments | I amsterdam


----------

